# A joke for Lisa !



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

On a flight to Chicago, a gentleman had made several attempts to get into the men's restroom. Each time it was occupied. The flight attendant noticed his predicament. 
"Sir," she said, "You may use the ladies room if you promise not to touch any of the buttons on the wall." 
He did what he needed to, and as he sat there he noticed the 
buttons he had promised not to touch. Each button was identified by letters: WW, WA, PP, and a red one labelled ATR. 
Who would know if he touched them? He couldn't resist. He pushed WW. Warm water was sprayed gently upon his bottom. What a nice feeling, he thought. Men's restrooms don't have nice things like this. 
Anticipating greater pleasure, he pushed the WA button. Warm air replaced the warm water, gently drying his underside. When this stopped, he pushed the PP button. A large powder puff caressed his bottom adding a fragile scent of spring flowers to this unbelievable pleasure. The ladies restroom was more than a restroom, it was tender loving pleasure. He couldn't wait to push the ATR button knowing it would be supreme ecstasy. 
Next thing he knew he opened his eyes in a hospital. A nurse was staring down at him with a smirk on her face. 
"What happened?" he exclaimed. 
"You pushed one too many buttons," replied the nurse. 
"The last button marked ATR was an Automatic Tampon Remover. Your penis is under your pillow."


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Groan  ;D

But I can't help wondering, why was that one just for me?


----------



## tt500 (Nov 29, 2002)

John,

Can you write a joke for me please. I'm feeling stressed out.
Si


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Sweetie, it was a likkle joke to make you larf for yesterday thats all, dont read anymore into it than that ! :-*


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Phew! I thought I'd been walking round with one stuck to me arse or summat ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Stuck to your summat...that I got to see !


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Toilets on planes are unisex.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

I see you are really bored then Mr Clever :


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> I see you are really bored then Mr Clever :


I was, whoever you are.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Whomever ...


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> Whomever ...


Nope. Whoever. I used "are" which is the 2nd person singular of the verb "to be". By definition, "to be" can't have an object, as it implies equivilence.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Blimey they learnt you some queer stuff at school Phil !How is life stateside ?


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> Blimey they learnt you some queer stuff at school Phil !How is life stateside ?


What? You mean grammar? I thought they beat it out of you with a big stick back in your day. 
Stateside is rather crap frankly. The weather's gorgeous but I'm stuck in work, and they always seem to put aircon on far too high so that it's freezing cold indoors. 
The food's all bland and fatty, apart from the Mexican stuff which is great. They always give you far too much though. 
I'm stuck with a crappy ford mustang with an automatic gearbox and spongy brakes. 
There's two channels with sport on all the time but it's crap like baseball and "football".
And silicon valley's pretty much dull and characterless. Think I might go up to Yosemite at the weekend and go walking to get away from it all. 
Or maybe I'll go and see if I can test drive a TT to beat the withdrawal symptons. (I've been braking with my left foot to give it something to do)

And this is really really off-topic. Sorry. Delete if you want.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Cheer up old pal, you are really sending out sad vibes :-/

You'll be home soon to this fabby weather and great roads and lovely TTR at home ! ;D


----------

